# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Just Another Shrimp Tank (Beta)

## eviltrain

lazy man way for fixing soil partition



laying out the oceanfree undergravel panels in place.



holes are cut out from the soil mesh from Daiso and the OceanFree under gravel panels.



fits perfectly~



3 outlets for undergravel, 1 litre of Ehiem Subtract Pro in place. 
a thin layer of black quartz sand on top of the Ehiem Subtract Pro.



filling up~



almost done . 

there will be 60x20x4 (4.8litres) of ADA II soil and 60x20x1 (1.2 litres) of ADA II powder in the front. 

at the back will be 60x10x1 ( under gravel panel ) 60x10x3 (1 litre ehiem subtract pro ) 60x10x1 ( black quartz sand )

----------


## eviltrain

some shrimps photos



我要打十个！



snatching for food



bellied mama



this bkk love the driftwood so much that it has been on it since i let them out of the breeding box



another bkk joins in the food snatching 



top view



another top view

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## jeffteo

Wow you are fast, 1 evening finish everything. What's with the big holes partition panel below? Are you going to put nets to seal up the holes?

----------


## eviltrain

-how i fill the holes of the partition with super fine stainless steel mesh.-



victim - water purifier purchased at hardware shop ( there's 3-4 SS mesh in 1 water purifier )



The hole size is about 1 dollar gold coin size, the mesh is about 50cent coin size. i lay the acrylic partition flat on the floor and press the SS mesh thru it. After this i push the SS mesh out. 



then i use this glue to go round the inside of the hole very carefully with paint brush very thinly in order not to mess the outside.

after this i lay the acrylic flat on the floor again to press the molded SS mesh into the hole again and let it air dry.



6/8 done  ( because i never get enough water purifier )

-How i use air tube to hold the partition in place-



i used the soft type of air tube, cut to desired length ( my case is 28cm ) and slit one side from end to end. 

slot the acrylic into the air tube ( if you wants, you can glue it with plastic glue )



almost end product~ 

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## zonkkie

whoa, mr DIY king at it again! Always interesting to read your innovative ideas!  :Well done:  How come shrimp tank and not shrimp rack ah?  :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

haha, now not yet fully set up mah.

----------


## eviltrain

-updates-



i have file a groove on the acrylic partition at the 10cm mark from the back 1.5x0.5cm to slot my acrylic partition on to the glass soil partition and the rest of the acrylic partition will be in the soil.



the centre of the photo is where the acrylic partition groove meets the glass soil partition.



i move my us fissiden tree over to let the 5 hungry yamato shrimps and 5 cherries ( commandos ) to eat.

 

the pipe is the miniture scale of the water bridge which im going to make. i tried to bend them into inverted U shape but end up fail. haha. 

most probably i will just make 3 identical inverted U pipes to cope with the 550-650 LPH flow rate from my canister. 



FTS + Equipments shot 



very poor white 1 strip bkk or bluish tint white 1 strip bkk?

-thanks for viewing-

----------


## eviltrain

-some updates-

one of my bkk 0.8cm size died last night ($120 gone~~~~ ) sad day for me. haiz...

a small video




-thanks for viewing-

----------


## tiintinn

sorry for your loss.. hope the remaining bkk will have offspring soon!

----------


## alvinchan80

> -some updates-
> 
> one of my bkk 0.8cm size died last night ($120 gone~~~~ ) sad day for me. haiz...
> 
> a small video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -thanks for viewing-


Sorry to hear that bro... But all the best...

----------


## eviltrain

to avoid confusions, the following is the breakdown of what im showing in the video

1-5 sec shows the 1st partition with beni shrimps

6-8 sec shows the area where the bkks is

9-17 sec shows the external breeding tank tempory holding the bkks

18-23 sec shows the T8 led light reflection on the water surface

23-26 sec shows the rain bar outlet

26-30 sec shows clear clear water surface

30-34 sec shows the inlet of the water bridge ( covered with super fine mesh )

35-42 sec shows the water moving from tank B to tank A through the water bridge ( notice the water level difference? )

43-45 sec shows particles flowing out of the water bridge 

46-53 sec shows the rest of the CRS in tank A

if still dun understand, feel free to ask me.

----------


## SeahSengYong

Care to share how you run your UGF with air pump here?
I am interested to learn.

----------


## soonhong

> -updates-
> 
> 
> 
> very poor white 1 strip bkk or bluish tint white 1 strip bkk?
> 
> -thanks for viewing-


Nice black king kong....net to my tank ?

----------


## jeffteo

> Nice black king kong....net to my tank ?


No... net to my tank for QC first.

----------


## eviltrain

> Care to share how you run your UGF with air pump here?
> I am interested to learn.




it look something like this. nothing too high tech. hee hee




> Nice black king kong....net to my tank ?


you got many shrimplets already, don't aim mine.




> No... net to my tank for QC first.


wait till your tank ready then say. hee hee hee.

----------


## eviltrain

-photos-











after giving some serious though, i itchy finger decommed my tank alpha to take out all the cheapo lava rock chips and substitute it with 2 litres of ehiem subtract pro.

my ph seems to keep constantly at 6.8, i wants to push them lower. 

i guess its the cheapo lave rock chips which buffer the ph maintaining at 6.8. 

14/05/2011

i move every single shrimps / shrimplets over to the beta tank and the main filtration is move over too.

i empty the tank water into 3 red pail and used a tub to scoop out all the lava rock chip and quartz sand on top of the under gravel panels. 

i washed/boiled my ehiem subtract pro and lay on top of my under gravel panel, followed by the netting i used to DIY for my barley straw pellet holder. Finally a layer of new quartz sand is pour on top of the netting.

i top up the tank with my 3 pails of water ( over 3 hours =.= ) and dump 5 yamato shrimps in it. 

i dose 2 scoop of BT-9, 1 ADA bacter ball and 5 press of oceanfree bacter 8000. 

i connect a HOF with my under gravel panel and proceed with the cycling of alpha tank. hopefully the tank is ready to use in 1 week time.

----------


## jeffteo

So many I... Like saying pledge leh...

----------


## Mr.Oink

Can ask you a few question about your setup?

1) Can ask how does the water bridge works?
2) Is it purely undergravel filtration?

----------


## eviltrain

1) water bridge works from moving higher water level (example tank A )to lower water level (example tank B ) or also known as horizontal siphon effect. 

First, you have to suck out all the air from the inverted U-tube. then the water will move from higher water level ( tank A ) to lower water level ( tank B ). this effect will continue until both tanks water level is the same. 




2) no, its not only under gravel filtration, the main filtration is still going through 2 canister filled with 3 kg biohome and biohome plus, 3 litres of power house ( slightly acidic ) media. as for on the under gravel panels, there's actually 3 litres of Ehiem subtract Pro.

----------


## Mr.Oink

> 1) water bridge works from moving higher water level (example tank A )to lower water level (example tank B ) or also known as horizontal siphon effect. 
> 
> First, you have to suck out all the air from the inverted U-tube. then the water will move from higher water level ( tank A ) to lower water level ( tank B ). this effect will continue until both tanks water level is the same. 
> 
> 2) no, its not only under gravel filtration, the main filtration is still going through 2 canister filled with 3 kg biohome and biohome plus, 3 litres of power house ( slightly acidic ) media. as for on the under gravel panels, there's actually 3 litres of Ehiem subtract Pro.



Thanks for the explanation on the water bridge  :Smile: 
I saw the rain bar distributing the water across 3 partition, where did you place the inlet? in 1 partition or do you have a slum tank to collect water from all 3 partition?

----------


## huizhong

Wa over populated too! Time to offload! 
Anyway 4tier stand how to go into your lift and door? What's the height?

----------


## eviltrain

haha. hack my door down to bring the rack in. hahaha

joking la. have to turn the rack in a way to move it in. 1 person cannot do it de.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eviltrain

> wow this is intense stuff


thanks~

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## newlife

> hehe. over filtration better mah.
> 
> 
> 
> huat ah~~~
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Wah...is this the E.T Lineage???
This is what we call quality & Quantity...

----------


## eviltrain

haha. haben et line yet la. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## wongce

> hehe. over filtration better mah.
> 
> 
> 
> huat ah~~~
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2



Alan, you picture looks like you are feeding them with biohome...LOL...

Nice shrimps, too bad i have no budget... :Embarassed:

----------


## eviltrain

haha. no la. its just there for shrimplets to hide. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## huizhong

look like mashmellow... hehe

----------


## eviltrain

bellied mamas





Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## newlife

Woo Hoo....
More coming out to flood your tank

----------


## goody992828

Come come flood over to my tank...................

----------


## eviltrain

> Woo Hoo....
> More coming out to flood your tank





> Come come flood over to my tank...................


you two dun bully me la~ both your tank flooded by bule black liao.

----------


## eviltrain

only piece in my tank 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## newlife

Very white...
The one at the back...form our national color

----------


## eviltrain

> Very white...
> The one at the back...form our national color


waaa~~~ like that you also notice ah~ power!

----------


## eviltrain

i like to wish everyone an advance CNY~

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eviltrain

i like to wish everyone an advance CNY. Huat ah!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## alvinchan80

Same to you bro Alan!!!

A very 'huat' snake year for you.. Look for you at your stall soon.. I want grill crabs please... Hahaha...

----------


## cheetf

An early Happy Chinese New Year to you too! Huat arrrr!

----------


## darrentyl

Hey alan, happy CNY too.

----------


## soonhong

Happy Chinese New Year!! Huat!

----------


## yongkeat

i just had multiple orgasm looking through the whole thread O.o

----------


## eviltrain

> i just had multiple orgasm looking through the whole thread O.o


lol TMI TMI

----------


## eviltrain

im back! stay tune for new thread!

----------

